# Ky Winchester-Fables GS RSQ Closing Dogs in need!



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

Please Help!!!
















Fabels GS Rescue is closing and is in <u>DESPERATE</u> need in placing two of her dogs into rescue. 

There is a very terrible personal situation, where her home is going to be auctioned off in the next two weeks! She has tried her best to place her dogs, but now she is running out of time.

This is an opportunity to help a fellow rescuer that has been a huge benifit to me and all of rescue in KY. I have never asked her for help, when she was not willing to help. Please help her with these dogs. 

If she does not place them before the house is sold, she will face turinging them into a shelter, or putting them down.







This is an awful thing, especially for a person who has worked years to save dogs from this very situation. I can't imagine her heartache right now.

She is in desperate need to place two of her GSD's into rescue.

Her dogs are listed on petfinder. I am able to take one, (Roco) which is the older of the two and probably to more difficult to place.

*Penny is desperate*! All of her dogs are fully vetted, and Microchiped. She will do anything she needs to do to help place these dogs into rescue, but doesn't have much time.

You can see her dogs at... http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY165.html

Star and Jediah are the two that need homes ASAP!

*Contact information is: 
Penny Lawrence
Winchester, KY 40391 
Phone: 859-745-0354*
Email: [email protected]


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

You got it my friend. I've been looking for the right senior to begin working on next but now that I've sceen your post let me see what I can do to help out. Shes got some lovely dogs here. I know Melody Miller (Indiana GSD rescue) has alot of success at adopting her dogs and she has a heart of gold. If you could send her a pm on these tonight I could follow up on it tomarow? I'm about to go to bed (lots to do and almost my bedtime) but I'm sure we can find homes for this ladys dogs. She definately deserves our help. Thank you for bringing her situation to our attention.


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

I don't know who Melody is to send her a PM, but Please let others know so Penny won't have to face that terrible decision! 

I just would be devistated, but know that it could be me just as easy. And if it was, I would hope others would help me out if they could.

Please keep this up top... She doesn't have much time...


----------



## mmiller (Mar 13, 2001)

You know me...GSD Rescue of Cnetral Indiana ( electric fences...) ....I know Penny well and she must be devestated. I am too full right now with Indiana dogs that I can not meet the need for but will certainly bust my buns to find somewhere for Penny's dogs to go.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

(((Melody))) I should have known you'd beat me to this this morning. I"m so glad you know this lady, I feel so very bad for her. I wonder if theres anyway to stop the auction? Likely not huh? But at least we can save her furcrew and get them into homes so she doesn't have that to worry about on top of everything else. I'll help to get the word out today.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I haven't talked to Penny in a while, both been busy I guess, and I had no idea this was going on.







I emailed her last night after reading the post to offer any help I can. I'm so sad for her.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks pupresq!!!Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help out to help out further. Will continue to work to get her dogs placed.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

oh my gosh, this lady has pages and pages of dogs that she's helped...please lets find a way to help her now. It looks like she's down to just a couple of dogs in need.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes, Penny is awesome. She has been a first class rescue here in KY for years and has bent over backwards to help both GSDs and other dogs in need.


----------



## suerenn (Jul 20, 2005)

Both Star and Jediah are gorgeous puppers!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I agree GretasMom, they are beautiful! They sound like incredable dogs and thankfully she's taken the time to write so much about them. I'm sure they would be easy to place we just need to keep in contact with people and keep this post up front so everyone can see it. I know I've said it before, but its worth repeating-I think we owe it to eachother to take that extra step with a rescuer is involved. When their dogs need help I know I want to do anything I can to help them out.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Any news here?


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

Anyone to help???? She is running out of time...


----------



## Kathy K. (Mar 15, 2004)

Has anybody talked to Penny?? I called and emailed just now to see if I can help. She has certainly helped me out more than once.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I've talked to her. I'm taking a dog to Dumas for her today. She's had some offers but I don't think anything is firm at this point.


----------



## Kathy K. (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks. Do you know if all of her dogs have a place to go?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

bump


----------

